# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Những con đường lớn trên thành phố Đà Nẵng

## lehniemtin

*Đường 2 tháng 9*
Lai lịch con đường: Đường 2 Tháng 9 xuất hiện trên bản đồ Đà Nẵng từ năm 1995. Đường được hoàn thành vào dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm Quốc khánh nước CHXHCNVN (2-9-1945 – 2-9-1995). Đây là con đường được làm mới hoàn toàn, qua hai giai đoạn. Giai đoạn I, đoạn từ bùng binh đường qua cầu Nguyễn Văn Trỗi đến đường Cách Mạng Tháng 8, dài 2.500m; giai đoạn II, đoạn từ bùng binh nối với đường Bạch Đằng (trước Bảo tàng Điêu khắc Chăm) dài 2.000m.

Lược sử: Cách mạng tháng 8 thành công. Ngày 2-9-1945, Chính phủ lâm thời nước VNDCCH ra mắt quốc dân tại quảng trường Ba Đình, Hà Nội.

Hai giờ chiều, cuộc mit tinh lớn gồm các tầng lớp nhân dân Hà Nội và các tỉnh lân cận đã khai mạc trọng thể tại quảng trường Ba Đình. Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh đọc bản Tuyên ngôn Độc lập, khai sinh nước VNDCCH.

Trong bản Tuyên ngôn Độc lập lịch sử này, Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh đã khẳng định trước thế giới: “Nước Việt Nam có quyền hưởng tự do, độc lập và sự thực đã trở thành một nước tự do và độc lập. Toàn thể dân tộc Việt Nam kiên quyết đem tất cả tinh thần, lực lượng, tính mạng và của cải để giữ vững quyền tự do và độc lập ấy…”.

Ngày 2-9-1945, từ đây đã trở thành ngày Quốc khánh của nhân dân Việt Nam, ghi nhận chiến công hiển hách của dân tộc đã đánh đổ ách thống trị thực dân và chế độ quân chủ, cổ vũ sự nghiệp giải phóng các dân tộc thuộc địa trên toàn thế giới.

Ngày 2-9-1945, mở ra mốc mới đầy vẻ vang, đáng ghi nhớ trong lịch sử cứu nước và giữ nước của dân tộc ta.

Một số đặc trưng của con đường:
Đường 2 tháng 9 có nhiều nhà hàng nổi tiếng chuyên tổ chức các tiệc cưới lớn như Phì Lũ, King Palace, 4You,...

*Đường 3 tháng 2
*
Lai lịch con đường: Đường lần đầu tiên mang tên 3 tháng 2 theo Nghị quyết  số 28/2003/NQ/HĐND, ngày 11/01/2003 của Hội đồng Nhân dân TP Đà Nẵng.

Lược sử: Con đường mang tên của sự kiện ngày 3 tháng 2, là ngày thành lập của Đảng Cộng sản Việt Nam, đội tiên phong của giai cấp công nhân Việt Nam, đại biểu trung thành quyền lợi của giai cấp công nhân, nhân dân lao động và của cả dân tộc, theo chủ nghĩa Mác - Lênin và tư tưởng Hồ Chí Minh, là lực lượng lãnh đạo Nhà nước và xã hội.

*Đường 30 tháng 4*
Lai lịch con đường: Đường lần đầu tiên mang tên 30 tháng 4 theo Nghị quyết số 49/2006/NQ/HĐND, ngày 22/12/2006 của Hội đồng Nhân dân TP Đà Nẵng.

Lược sử: Sự kiện 30 tháng 4, 1975, thường được gọi là 30 tháng tư, ngày giải phóng miền Nam, ngày thống nhất (tên gọi tại Việt Nam) hay ngày miền Nam sụp đổ (báo chí Tây phương gọi là Sài Gòn thất thủ, Fall of Saigon), Ngày quốc hận và Tháng Tư Đen trong cộng đồng người Việt chống Cộng ở hải ngoại, là sự kiện chấm dứt Chiến tranh Việt Nam khi tổng thống Việt Nam Cộng hòa Dương Văn Minh tuyên bố đầu hàng vô điều kiện các lực lượng Việt Nam Dân chủ Cộng hòa và Mặt trận Dân tộc Giải phóng miền Nam Việt Nam vào sáng ngày 30 tháng 4 năm 1975. Ngày này là kết quả trực tiếp của Chiến dịch Mùa Xuân năm 1975 và là một mốc quan trọng trong lịch sử Việt Nam.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------

